# I send orignal and they reproduce copies only! Is that possible?



## Mean Girls (May 23, 2010)

I just started my tee shirt line. All of my shirts are custom made, adorned with all kinds of embellishments such as feathers, rhineshones, chains, foil paper, sequins, buttons etc. All of the text on my shirts are handpainted. As you can imagine, this is a very time consuming process. I have been getting request/orders for my shirts before I even had a business cards. Although I am flattered I am recieving a great response so early in my t shirt career, I only have one of each shirt 
 I am looking for a company that I can send my original design to, and they can reproduce my shirts, and ship them to ME. I don't need any tags, a website, I don't need them to ship it to my customers. I just want them to copy my original, and send me back as many copies as needed. Please tell me there is a company that does this.


----------



## OTFINC (Mar 24, 2009)

i dont see why you couldnt find someone willing to reproduce your shirts. Maybe post a pic so we can get an idea of what we would need to reproduce them. without that its hard to say yes or no.


----------



## Mean Girls (May 23, 2010)

Here is one of the shirts


----------

